# Aftermarket Keyless entry and Ignition



## jmvar (May 11, 2009)

Hi guys, I am in the process of purchasing a car for my wife who is expecting. One of the main features we are looking for is a smart key entry and ignition system where she could just have the RFID fob in her purse and not have to pull out a key open the car or start it.

We have narrowed down our choices to the honda accord but to get the smart key system we have to step up to a 2013 model. I would really like to stay within budget and get a 2010-2011 model.

Have the aftermarket smart key systems come far enough along to be integrated pretty cleanly into one of these cars? Can she walk up to the car and not have to pull out a fob or remote to unlock and start the car?

Finally, what system would you guys recommend? Here are the list of features we would like to have:

- smart entry, no need to use a remote to unlock
- smart ignition, no need to pull out a key to start
- remote start 
- remote window up/down
- option to add cell phone control for remote start down the line if she needs it

thanks in advance


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

The only way to avoid using an ignition key is to have an OEM push-to-start feature

Compustar.com | Vehicle Remote Start and Security Systems has everything else you want - remote start, keyless entry via ez-go, Drone Mobile for phone integration. Window up/down is just an extra feature that would need to be wired to an aftermarket control at the time of installation.


----------



## jmvar (May 11, 2009)

Chaos said:


> The only way to avoid using an ignition key is to have an OEM push-to-start feature
> 
> Compustar.com | Vehicle Remote Start and Security Systems has everything else you want - remote start, keyless entry via ez-go, Drone Mobile for phone integration. Window up/down is just an extra feature that would need to be wired to an aftermarket control at the time of installation.


Looks like there are a couple of manufacturers that offer what I am looking for, any insight from you guys or first hand experience with any of these?

Advanced Keys - Products

Innovative Ignition Systems|Universal Keyless Push Button Start Systems, Keyless Ignition Systems


----------



## 808bass (Nov 9, 2013)

jmvar said:


> Looks like there are a couple of manufacturers that offer what I am looking for, any insight from you guys or first hand experience with any of these?
> 
> Advanced Keys - Products
> 
> Innovative Ignition Systems|Universal Keyless Push Button Start Systems, Keyless Ignition Systems


I have dealt with both companies systems and both carry very good products. I would recommend Innovative though as they have more of a selection for what you are looking for when it comes to smart start systems 
(working the system using a cell phone). Hands down Innovativeignitionsystems.com is they way to go in my opinion. You can get a full system with smart start already integrated in for a decent price from Innovative, some of their systems even offer GPS tracking built in. I have never had any problems with installing them and have never had a problem that I can think of with the system itself, pretty straight forward. When it comes to customer service, both companies are top notch!:2thumbsup:


----------



## kevincanderson (Jun 2, 2015)

I know this is an old thread - sorry about that.

I have been attempting to contact Innovative Ignition Systems for over a month with no reply. I really like the options of their products, but the lack of response prior to purchasing makes me question buying their product. The address they list is a house in the Phoenix area.


----------

